# Commuting...



## mariente

Hola foreros!!
tengo la siguiente frase que la tengo que traducir al español 
"Commuting dispiritingly combines the universal and the particular. The particular, because each commuter is a rat in his own unique maze: timing the run from the shower to the station turnstiles; learning the timetables and the correct end of the platform to speed up the transfer between different trains"
Este es mi intento:

  Desafortunadamente, el viajar diariamente combina lo universal con lo particular. En cuanto a lo particular, porque cada viajero es  una rata en su propio y único laberinto.: tomándose el tiempo que tarda entre tomar una ducha  y llegar hasta los molinetes de las estaciones, memorizando los horarios y...  
La frase esa me parece que es algo así:
 "memorizando los horarios y  las estaciones para  poder hacer combinaciones con otros trenes."
Que opinan




Gracias de antemano


----------



## beishanto

"y el final del anden adecuado para acelerar el cambio entre doiferentes trenes"
Un beso linda


----------



## mariente

Gracias, lo demás te parece bien??
Espero más sugerencias. Natives welcome!


----------



## chics

mariente said:
			
		

> Hola foreros!!
> tengo la siguiente frase que la tengo que traducir al español:
> 
> "Commuting dispiritingly combines the universal and the particular. The particular, because each commuter is a rat in his own unique maze: timing the run from the shower to the station turnstiles; learning the timetables and the correct end of the platform to speed up the transfer between different trains"
> 
> Este es mi intento:
> 
> Desafortunadamente, el viajar diariamente combina lo universal con lo particular. En cuanto a lo particular, porque cada viajero es una rata en su propio (y único) laberinto: tomándose  (midiendo, contando) el tiempo que tarda entre tomar una ducha  (ducharse) y llegar hasta los molinetes (yo propongo _molinillos_ o _torniquetes_... sabes que se refiere a la entrada del metro, donde metes el billete y pasas las puertas estas metálicas) de las estaciones (la estación), memorizando (o aprendiendo) los horarios y donde termina la plataforma (el andén)....
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
Hola Mariente!
Como ves te he cambiado algunas cosillas...  
son propuestas personales, luego tú haz lo que quieras.

Entiendo que se refiere a los viajes en metro (o tren) que cada uno hace de casa al trabajo y del trabajo a casa.

El final podría ser algo así:

...aprendiendo los horarios y cual es el mejor extremo del andén a tomar para acelerar el transbordo entre diversos trenes.​


----------



## beishanto

lo demas me suena raro, peor es qeu eres argentina mi amor y nuestros españoles son distintos en lexico y gramatica, ni peor ni mejor, distintos
un beso, y dejemos paso a que hablen los arhentinos sobre el tecto. 
Muackas


----------



## mariente

Acá se dicen molinetes, en donde se mete una tarjeta y pasás del otro lado.  Torniquetes o mioinillo sería otra cosa en mi idioma.


----------



## mariente

Que tal así:
 Desafortunadamente,  viajar diariamente combina lo universal con lo particular. En cuanto a lo particular, porque cada viajero es una rata en su propio y único laberinto.: tomando el tiempo que tarda entre tomar una ducha  y llegar hasta los molinetes de las estaciones, memorizando los horarios y  dónde termina el andén adecuado para poder llegar a hacer la combinación entre  los diferentes trenes. .


----------



## beishanto

me gusta 
creo que se podia perfilar para que sonase como en españa, pero esta genial


----------



## Kevin R

"memorizando los horarios y tambien la parte correcta de la plataforma para facilitar el cambio entre los trenes..."       ?


----------



## robertov

Estoy de acuerdo con chics y con mariente, pero creo que al final se refieren al extremo de la plataforma ma's cercano a la escalera que te lleva hacia el otro tren, que es la idea de beishanto.


----------



## mariente

En mi país eso se llama combinación. Hacer combinación entre trenes, donde te bajás en la parada de otro tren que te lleva donde vos querés.


----------



## Fernita

Hola!
Desafortunadamente, viajar diariamente para ir al trabajo combina lo universal con lo particular. En cuanto a lo particular, porque cada pasajero es una rata en su propio y único laberinto, contando el tiempo que tarda entre ducharse y llegar hasta los molinetes de la estación, aprendiendo los horarios y también el lugar exacto de la plataforma para acelerar el transbordo entre los trenes...


----------



## Fernita

mariente said:
			
		

> En mi país eso se llama combinación. Hacer combinación entre trenes, donde te bajás en la parada de otro tren que te lleva donde vos querés.


 
Sí, tienes toda la razón.
Combinación de trenes


----------



## mariente

Me gusta mucho tu versión, pero no te parece que lo del trabajo por las dudas  mejor no lo pongo y poner andén por plataforma?


----------



## chics

mariente said:
			
		

> Que tal así:
> Desafortunadamente, viajar diariamente combina lo universal con lo particular. En cuanto a lo particular, porque cada viajero es una rata en su propio y único laberinto.: tomando el tiempo que tarda entre tomar una ducha y llegar hasta los molinetes de las estaciones, memorizando los horarios y dónde termina el andén adecuado para poder llegar a hacer la combinación entre los diferentes trenes. .


 
Está genial, excepto "donde termina el andén adecuado".
Lo que debe ser adecuado no es el andén (en readidad también, pero...) sino _el extremo_ del andén.

¿qué tal *...horarios y cual es el extremo adecuado del andén para*...?​


----------



## chics

Fernita said:
			
		

> Sí, tienes toda la razón.
> Combinación de trenes


 
 es que nosotros lo llamamos *transbordo*... no sabía que era distinto para vosotros!​


----------



## Fernita

mariente said:
			
		

> Que tal así:
> Desafortunadamente, viajar diariamente combina lo universal con lo particular. En cuanto a lo particular, porque cada viajero es una rata en su propio y único laberinto.: tomando el tiempo que tarda entre tomar una ducha y llegar hasta los molinetes de las estaciones, memorizando los horarios y dónde termina el andén adecuado para poder llegar a hacer la combinación entre los diferentes trenes. .


 
Me gusta mucho esta traducción.
Pregunta: ¿por qué no viajar al trabajo?

Fernita


----------



## mariente

Qué tal así:
 "memorizando los horarios y el andén adecuado para hacer combinación entre  los diferentes trenes. ."


----------



## mariente

Fernita said:
			
		

> Me gusta mucho esta traducción.
> Pregunta: ¿por qué no viajar al trabajo?
> 
> Fernita


porque como el texto no dice nada del trabajo, por las dudas.


----------



## Fernita

chics said:
			
		

> es que nosotros lo llamamos *transbordo*... no sabía que era distinto para vosotros!
> ​


 
De todas maneras, yo pondría y de hecho puse '*transbordo'* porque me parece más universal esa traducción.


----------



## mariente

te parece que ponga transbordo entonces


----------



## mariente

Qué tal así:
 y el andén adecuado para el trasbordo entre los diferentes trenes. .


----------



## chics

mariente said:
			
		

> Qué tal así:
> "memorizando los horarios y el extremo adecuado del andén para hacer *antes *la combinación entre los diferentes trenes. ."


 
Te incluyo un "antes" por que el original contenía la idea de _llegar antes_ (to speed) que se nos había quedado por el camino....

Y cambiar "combinación" por "transbordo".


​


----------



## Fernita

mariente said:
			
		

> Qué tal así:
> "memorizando los horarios y el andén adecuado para hacer combinación entre los diferentes trenes. ."


 
¿Y así?

'memorizando los horarios y el *final* del andén adecuado para...'
Aunque acá decimos, la punta del andén (regionalismo), supongo yo.

commute: se refiere a los pasajeros que tienen un abono, generalmente para ir al trabajo. Por eso te decía, viajar al trabajo diariamente, además implica tener que llegar a horario. Por eso, toda la corrida.
Fijate en el WRD, o en otro diccionario, por las dudas.


----------



## Fernita

mariente said:
			
		

> te parece que ponga transbordo entonces


 
Yo pondría 'transbordo de trenes'.
En cuanto a 'llegar antes', ya se indicó cuando dices 'acelerar'.

Otra opción:
'para hacer rápidamente el transbordo de trenes...'

Me suena más natural.


----------



## chics

Fernita said:
			
		

> En cuanto a 'llegar antes', ya se indicó cuando dices '*acelerar*'.
> 
> Otra opción:
> 'para hacer rápidamente el transbordo de trenes...'


 
...pero dónde está el _acelerar_? 
​


----------



## mariente

Fernita said:
			
		

> ¿Y así?
> 
> 'memorizando los horarios y el *final* del andén adecuado para...'
> Aunque acá decimos, la punta del andén (regionalismo), supongo yo.
> 
> commute: se refiere a los pasajeros que tienen un abono, generalmente para ir al trabajo. Por eso te decía, viajar al trabajo diariamente, además implica tener que llegar a horario. Por eso, toda la corrida.
> Fijate en el WRD, o en otro diccionario, por las dudas.


Si, mejor lo pongo, en mi diccionario dice de la casa al trabajo. Te super agradezco y sabés un montón. A propósito veo que sos de Argentina y hablás super diferente a Buenos Aires y dice que sos de ahí, de qué parte sos?


----------



## Fernita

mariente said:
			
		

> Hola foreros!!
> tengo la siguiente frase que la tengo que traducir al español
> "Commuting dispiritingly combines the universal and the particular. The particular, because each commuter is a rat in his own unique maze: timing the run from the shower to the station turnstiles; learning the timetables and the correct end of the platform to speed up the transfer between different trains"
> Este es mi intento:
> 
> Desafortunadamente, viajar al trabajo diariamente combina lo universal con lo particular. En cuanto a lo particular, porque cada pasajero es una rata en su propio y único laberinto, contando el tiempo que tarda entre ducharse y llegar hasta los molinetes de la estación, memorizando los horarios y dónde termina la plataforma (o andén) para hacer un rápido transbordo de trenes...'
> 
> Así, creo que me gusta más.
> commuter: persona que viaja al trabajo diariamente.


----------



## mariente

chics said:
			
		

> ...pero dónde está el _acelerar_?
> ​


Fijate en el post orginal dice speed up the transfer


----------



## mariente

Me va quedando así:
 "Desafortunadamente, viajar diariamente al trabajo combina lo universal con lo particular. En cuanto a lo particular, porque cada pasajero es una rata en su propio y único laberinto.: tomando el tiempo que tarda entre tomar una ducha y llegar hasta los molinetes de las estaciones, memorizando los horarios y el andén adecuado *para llegar  poder llegar a tiempo para hacer el trasbordo entre los diferentes trenes."*
_*Que tal así?

pd: de capital federal
*_


----------



## chics

mariente said:
			
		

> Fijate en el post orginal dice speed up the transfer


 
 sí, en el inglés sí!!! pero lo habíamos perdido al final en el español, con tanto cambio...​


----------



## mariente

Es que si lo traducimos literal queda muy mal , no te parece, la onda es mantener la idea.


----------



## Fernita

mariente said:
			
		

> Me va quedando así:
> "Desafortunadamente, viajar diariamente al trabajo combina lo universal con lo particular. En cuanto a lo particular, porque cada pasajero es una rata en su propio y único laberinto.: tomando el tiempo que tarda entre tomar una ducha y llegar hasta los molinetes de las estaciones, memorizando los horarios y el andén adecuado *para llegar poder llegar a tiempo para hacer el trasbordo entre los diferentes trenes."*
> _*Que tal así?*_
> 
> _*pd: de capital federal*_


 
Muchos *'para'* para mi gusto  
¿Leíste mi intento anterior?
Besiños,
Fernita.
pd/ en qué parte de CFederal?


----------



## chics

mariente said:
			
		

> Me va quedando así:
> "Desafortunadamente, viajar diariamente al trabajo combina lo universal con lo particular. En cuanto a lo particular, porque cada pasajero es una rata en su propio y único laberinto.: tomando el tiempo que tarda entre tomar una ducha y llegar hasta los molinetes de las estaciones, memorizando los horarios y el andén adecuado *para llegar poder llegar a tiempo para hacer el trasbordo entre los diferentes trenes."*
> _*Que tal así?*_
> 
> _*pd: de capital federal*_


 
la idea no es llegar a tiempo sino llegar _antes_, 
así inviertes menos tiempo y puedes dormir un par de minutos más. ¿No lo haceis vosotros? Además da rabia caminar hasta el final del andén por haber cogido el vagón de una punta en vez de la otra....

 Por cierto, *combinación* no sé como va pero el concepto *transbordo* incluye que es entre varios trenes...

¿qué tal esto?
*...los extremos del andén más rápidos para hacer el transbordo.*​


----------



## mariente

Sí, voy a poner versión para hacer un rápido transbordo. 
Gracias a todos. Les muestro como me quedó, si quieren aportar algo más es bienvenido:
 "Desafortunadamente, viajar diariamente al trabajo combina lo universal con lo particular. En cuanto a lo particular, porque cada pasajero es una rata en su propio y único laberinto.: tomando el tiempo que tarda entre tomar una ducha y llegar hasta los molinetes de las estaciones, memorizando los horarios y el andén adecuado para hacer un rápido trasbordo entre los diferentes trenes"


----------



## Fernita

Fernita said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Desafortunadamente, viajar diariamente para ir al trabajo combina lo universal con lo particular. En cuanto a lo particular, porque cada pasajero es una rata en su propio y único laberinto, contando el tiempo que tarda entre ducharse y llegar hasta los molinetes de la estación, aprendiendo los horarios y también el lugar exacto de la plataforma para acelerar el transbordo entre los trenes...


 
Aquí está. Pero luego hice otra traducción que me parece mucho mejor.

Saludos


----------



## mariente

Te agradezco mucho. Por ahora me av gustando más la otra versión, pero necesito la más fiel posible, me gustaria que algun nativo diera su opinón.
Por otro lado contando el tiempo? porque yo lo intepreto como que se toma el tiempo, aunque podria poner calculando el tiempo, que opinás?

pd: de belgrano


----------



## Fernita

mariente said:
			
		

> Sí, voy a poner versión para hacer un rápido transbordo.
> Gracias a todos. Les muestro como me quedó, si quieren aportar algo más es bienvenido:
> "Desafortunadamente, viajar diariamente al trabajo combina lo universal con lo particular. En cuanto a lo particular, porque cada pasajero es una rata en su propio y único laberinto, tomando el tiempo que tarda entre tomar una ducha y llegar hasta los molinetes de las estaciones, memorizando los horarios y el extremo correcto del andén para hacer un rápido trasbordo entre los diferentes trenes"


 
Me gusta eso del 'extremo del andén'. Porque si te equivocas de extremo, pierdes mucho tiempo. Tienes que bajarte en el extremo correcto del andén para ahorrar tiempo.
Hice las correcciones sobre tu versión. Saqué *.:* y puse una coma, entre otras cosas. Correcto me parece mejor que adecuado pero adecuado, va también.

pd: vivimos cerca, jajajajjaja


----------



## mariente

Si, por el momento lo dejo así, a menos que salte alguna otra sugerencia mejor
Te lo agradezco mucho. Gracias *a todos* por su ayuda.
pd: no sería mejor poner lado en vez de extremo?? ya entedí el sentido es por ejemplo, si viajas a catedral es para que no te tomes el lado que va a olleros. Algo asi verdad?


----------

